# No picture No post



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

ok lets try this out. post a pic or two (or more if you like) of your models or ones you like. NO PIC NO POST PLEASE!

Please if your going to say something about some ones pics.. post a pic in the same post! thanks
but feel free to comment!
I wanted to do this cause sometimes I like to just look at clean ass models and get ideas for my builds,with out having to go through a bunch of reading.






Ill start it off this thread with my first model build in about ten years that I just finished 3 days ago....







NOTE THIS IS THE FIRST TIME USING FOIL ON A BUILD


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope this thread stays PICS only. I like that Idea !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice 59 and super clean build trendsetta. O yea x2 on staying pics only :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

Clean carlo [email protected]!!



Any one know where to find these rims??


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I had to post a pic of my 60 because i just wanted to get in the post and say that Trendsetta68's gold mopar is the cleanest, sickest build I have ever seen!!!!!!! No bullshit, at first I thought it was the real deal. Love the opening doors and detail in the enterior... And all the detail in the engine compartment.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my benz and a van i sent to mini


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good up in here...hope nobody has dialup, cuz this would take forever to load up..lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badass builds from everyone


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

some nice cars being posted up


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 1 2010, 08:08 PM~16158676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1:10 scale RC??


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

tonights "come-ups"



















On Deck for a future project that im gathering parts for :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

2010 is gonna be a good year


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 2 2010, 01:33 AM~16159625
> *2010 is gonna be a good year
> 
> 
> ...


what is this :nosad:


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2010, 10:12 PM~16157993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is clean detailed and off the hook. Awesome :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jan 2 2010, 06:19 AM~16160052
> *what is this  :nosad:
> *


my town car and congratulations in fucking the thread up your one stand up guy :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Clean ass rides homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just wanted to say that there are some clean ass builds up in here so here's mine
i won the DYNASTY build off with this one.









and here is my 4-door dually.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OOPS, WRONG FORUM. :biggrin: 
































.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some of mine, some older, some newer...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome Build Love the Paint job and putting the engine in the front!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16163732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


engine is in front in new beetles  


but it is very nice build

fixed it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2010, 03:35 PM~16164180
> *engine is in front in new beetles
> but it is very nice build
> *


 :buttkick: pics!!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16157785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do u get the fleetwood kits at?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Engine in the front on the new ones, that just shows me i dont get around real vehicles enough.








This model right here has to be the most realistic build i have ever seen, but all the builds here kick some serious ass!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Jan 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16164459
> *where do u get the fleetwood kits at?
> *












:dunno:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2010, 08:50 PM~16165439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn it :angry: o well ill just steal 1


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Jan 2 2010, 10:24 PM~16166304
> *Damn it  :angry:  o well ill just steal 1
> *


Working on a master to create a mold.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2010, 02:28 AM~16159603
> *
> On Deck for a future project that im gathering parts for  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what tires are you using for the semi wheels?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

California Seismic Activity Spotter Hover Runner. Expeditionary Unit of the CCC 

resting on it's off shift maintenance and energy conserving kiosk lift


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jan 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16168732
> *California Seismic Activity Spotter Hover Runner. Expeditionary Unit of the CCC
> 
> resting on it's off shift maintenance and energy conserving kiosk lift
> ...


Bro, this is autmotive art!! Excellent work!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 3 2010, 08:09 AM~16168768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bro. My buddy gave me the car kit he had laying around and so I built it


----------



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

Please when your going to comment on an other builds please add a pic of your own. I really don't want a lot of reading.



rules:


I don't know where I found this pic but this is going to be a nice build! props to who ever truck it is!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> Please when your going to comment on an other builds please add a pic of your own. I really don't want a lot of reading.
> rules:
> I don't know where I found this pic but this is going to be a nice build! props to who ever truck it is!
> 
> ...


Thanx homie I appreciate that.I just need warmer weather so i can get back to building it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 08:11 PM~16156843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0 very detailed and clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BAD ASS THREAD , ITS NICE TO C NOTHING BUT PICS :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some of mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Latest











Hey Trensetta, is that the Modelhuas 59 wagon? 

Everyones models are lookn' good. I like this thread, not a lot of reading and no pictures.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

This is my integra build I working on. "shaved and wire tucked" engine bay. 



before...












after! but still needs work.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jan 6 2010, 10:01 PM~16208007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds b. im likin that charger cop car. where u get the kentucky state decals?

current project


----------



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

lets keep this thread alive!!! sorry I don't have any pics to post..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep True, it's the Modelhaus wagon. I'ma get another one someday to build a Low-low.



Homemade decals I designed for this drag car..............


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no word's!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are my builds for 2010


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

My other lac


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

My monte carlo


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Ford Victoria (juiced)


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

61 Bubble Top
64 Wagon
53 Bel Air :biggrin:


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

The above are juiced


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
Thank's joe for the link This is Bad ass :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2010, 07:57 PM~16633821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2010, 08:05 PM~16633953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOH NICE, I WISH I COULD GET PICS OF MY 64 VERT. ITS ALL RED WITH GOLD TRIM, ENGINE, AND RIMS


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bandido, where you been bro? lookin good!
































:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16163732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bug has always blown my mind, this really is an exceptional build.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16185612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 2 door 59 wagon? super sweet! is this diecast..? resin? or some kind of promo?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2010, 07:53 PM~16304929
> * no word's!
> *


that's right hydro,,now shut up! :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> ok lets try this out. post a pic or two (or more if you like) of your models or ones you like. NO PIC NO POST PLEASE!
> 
> Please if your going to say something about some ones pics.. post a pic in the same post! thanks
> but feel free to comment!
> ...


damm I just read this for real for the first time.. my Bad to Mr. (All D AY) i did not mean to muddy thread on purpose.. If i had something to post ? that has not been seen 1,000 times already? I would... once again,,my bad.. :happysad:


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

51 Chevy Deluxe,working headlights and taillights and juiced (front,back,side to side)


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

The bomb 51 Chevy Deluxe :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry fella's my Bomb is a 50 Deluxe


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jan 2 2010, 06:19 AM~16160052
> *what is this  :nosad:
> *


it was a limo 2008 lincoln towncar he cut it in half and glued it together as a 4 door i already did 2


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 17 2010, 04:33 PM~16641095
> *bandido, where you been bro?  lookin good!
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin homie lookin good on them builds :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

everyones got better buildin abilities than me but owell ill post a couple of mine

76 nova drag car aka chill factor









49 merc lead sled









84 gmc with big lift and tires









96 lownoma project


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 28 2010, 01:45 PM~16750260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where u get the wheels on the mini?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## sixdeucelove (Jan 29, 2013)

Where did you get that cadillac from


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr.king of donks


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

low4oshow said:


>


did you finish it yet?


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

El Joker


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE KARS BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NICE KARS BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

you always have clean ass models tonio! Loving it! :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

My first fully pattened out model "Sugar Rush"


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>



Clean build Tonio...:thumbsup:
I really like the color on it.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's a few of Big Momma...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> My first fully pattened out model "Sugar Rush"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is super nice,holmes!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

Testor's 1948 Ford Convertible.

Full fade away fenders and Carson Top WIP.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Luv dat wildcat bro, how's da interior &do u got a motor?


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

Imc / Union 1948 Ford Convertible


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks man. No engine. Here's the interior.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Tonio.









Oh yeah, this is a diecast. Just did the roof and hood.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn that's sweet!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice work up in here was tryn to figuer out whos thread dis was few diff people postin threw me off nice work tho


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/lism/I26.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

my version of punch 84 now.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice Juan :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Nice Juan :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Chevy,Coast,Calavera,Bichito,Realy digging yals work,clean!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

1941 chevy called hell train.......


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks man i will post some more .i am not the best model builder but this is my top one.


machio said:


> Chevy,Coast,Calavera,Bichito,Realy digging yals work,clean!


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

one of my first model cars from 1996


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## truckdriver314 (Dec 25, 2013)

Caddy


----------



## truckdriver314 (Dec 25, 2013)

Couple more


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

some of my builds


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

truckdriver314 said:


> Couple more



I love that 66 man! good work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that's dope!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice orange truck


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> 1941 chevy called hell train.......
> View attachment 949657
> View attachment 949665
> View attachment 949673
> ...


 must of been some high grade shit! I like it!!!:thumbsup:


----------

